# Rituali molto efficaci per il ritorno emotivo il tuo ex !!!



## legba (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao a tutti


Dopo aver letto il tuo forum vari concernente la pausa delusione, il tradimento, la separazione e l'inganno, mi piacerebbe molto per aiutarvi a risolvere i vostri problemi vari di coppie, mi alleno riti vudù con rendimenti potenti al emotivo essere così, mi può aiutare a riconquistare il tuo ex un breve periodo di 3 giorni ho anche praticare rituali distanza.
Qui è il mio contatto: *Messaggio privato*
  NB: Spesso mi sono connesso su msn per la tua domanda direttamente.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

legba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> Dopo aver letto il tuo forum vari concernente la pausa delusione, il tradimento, la separazione e l'inganno, mi piacerebbe molto per aiutarvi a risolvere i vostri problemi vari di coppie, mi alleno riti vudù con rendimenti potenti al emotivo essere così, mi può aiutare a riconquistare il tuo ex un breve periodo di 3 giorni ho anche praticare rituali distanza.
> ...


:voodoo:non ti offendere, alcuni uomini sono già nei guai senza riti del genere.......io sono per il fai da te non vudù:rotfl:aiaiaiaiaiaiaia......ragazzi la magia nera nel forum mancava.......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

non pubblicare le email in chiaro. grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

legba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> Dopo aver letto il tuo forum vari concernente la pausa delusione, il tradimento, la separazione e l'inganno, mi piacerebbe molto per aiutarvi a risolvere i vostri problemi vari di coppie, mi alleno riti vudù con rendimenti potenti al emotivo essere così, mi può aiutare a riconquistare il tuo ex un breve periodo di 3 giorni ho anche praticare rituali distanza.
> ...


Sembra scritto da Ultimo.


----------



## Eretteo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ricordatevi che i miei sassolini di fiume in sinergia col sale benedetto costano ben meno.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembra scritto da Ultimo.


Questa è cattivella... 
La traduzione automatica fa danni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ricordatevi che i miei sassolini di fiume in sinergia col sale benedetto costano ben meno.


con le mie fionde i sassolini sono addirittura miracolosi e il maiale salato è particolarmente buono :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

legba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> Dopo aver letto il tuo forum vari concernente la pausa delusione, il tradimento, la separazione e l'inganno, mi piacerebbe molto per aiutarvi a risolvere i vostri problemi vari di coppie, mi alleno riti vudù con rendimenti potenti al emotivo essere così, mi può aiutare a riconquistare il tuo ex un breve periodo di 3 giorni ho anche praticare rituali distanza.
> ...


CORCA. Qui di streghe ci sono già io, basto ed avanzo.  E se hai davvero poteri dimostralo. C'è un famosissimo rito vodoo(non ti dispiace se lo scrivo così, vero?) di cui io ti recito l'inizio. Vediamo se sai terminarlo correttamente.
Attenzione che non scherzo per niente, le mie maledizioni sono giunte in angoli remoti di questo e anche altri mondi.
Il rito comincia così:
Dì ban so fantesma...
se sei chi dici di essere, sai come termina. Diversamente sparisci o sono cazzi.


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Rituali molto efficaci per il ritorno emotivo il tuo ex !!!*

Ah Be la maga ci mancava...:what:mo siamo tutti


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

*E due!*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è cattivella...
> La traduzione automatica fa danni.


Non ho fatto in tempo a scrivere io che il traduttore di google oggi non funziona bene, eh?


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

legba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> Dopo aver letto il tuo forum vari concernente la pausa delusione, il tradimento, la separazione e l'inganno, mi piacerebbe molto per aiutarvi a risolvere i vostri problemi vari di coppie, mi alleno riti vudù con rendimenti potenti al emotivo essere così, mi può aiutare a riconquistare il tuo ex un breve periodo di 3 giorni ho anche praticare rituali distanza.
> ...


Puoi farmi un preventivo di spesa?
Vorrei avere un uccello insaziabile...ma non un pappagallo che mangia in continuazione però!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Puoi farmi un preventivo di spesa?
> *Vorrei avere un uccello insaziabile...*ma non un pappagallo che mangia in continuazione però!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Invece no? Mi spiace.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Puoi farmi un preventivo di spesa?
> Vorrei avere un uccello insaziabile...ma non un pappagallo che mangia in continuazione però!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai che non mi ricordo che film fosse?
Solo la scena di quand'erano al ristorante con le portate che arrivavano,ed il pennuto che trangugiava in continuazione :rotfl:  che film era?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

legba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> Dopo aver letto il tuo forum vari concernente la pausa delusione, il tradimento, la separazione e l'inganno, mi piacerebbe molto per aiutarvi a risolvere i vostri problemi vari di coppie, mi alleno riti vudù con rendimenti potenti al emotivo essere così, mi può aiutare a riconquistare il tuo ex un breve periodo di 3 giorni ho anche praticare rituali distanza.
> ...


Ascolta, ho il pipino di 3cm e sono stato tradito perchè non riesco a soddisfarla, hai qualche alchimia che mi può far diventare la ciolla almeno, dico, almeno 15cm? Se poi potessi anche averla lunga quanto io desidero sarebbe pure meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembra scritto da Ultimo.



Sembra? a me pare mio fratello. priciso priciso. Se vuoi sconti ci parlo io eh! eh?


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Clà, rispetta la fila...


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



legba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> Dopo aver letto il tuo forum vari concernente la pausa delusione, il tradimento, la separazione e l'inganno, mi piacerebbe molto per aiutarvi a risolvere i vostri problemi vari di coppie, mi alleno riti vudù con rendimenti potenti al emotivo essere così, mi può aiutare a riconquistare il tuo ex un breve periodo di 3 giorni ho anche praticare rituali distanza.
> ...


Questi riti valgono ANCHE PER LE AUTO RUBATE?lE FANNO ritornare in 3 giorni?:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi riti valgono ANCHE PER LE AUTO RUBATE?lE FANNO ritornare in 3 giorni?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

le truffe sui forum mi mancavano davvero.


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Oscù, non hai capito nà fava...
Qui si tratta solo di problemi fisici, ci devono essere le persone di mezzo, sennò non funziona! Ti faccio un esempio: se non ti funziona anche se ti sniffi il viagra, qui trovi la soluzione ai tuoi problemi.


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Adesso questo ci fa una macumba on line e ce la manda per email...allora si che sono c...!


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ahh*



iosonoio ha detto:


> Oscù, non hai capito nà fava...
> Qui si tratta solo di problemi fisici, ci devono essere le persone di mezzo, sennò non funziona! Ti faccio un esempio: se non ti funziona anche se ti sniffi il viagra, qui trovi la soluzione ai tuoi problemi.


Io uso le suppostone di viagra, mi trovo benissimo,ho unito l'utile al dilettevole,il consiglio di jb è stato utile, sempre a cazzo dritto e le chiappe molto allegre...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io uso le suppostone di viagra, mi trovo benissimo,ho unito l'utile al dilettevole,il consiglio di jb è stato utile, sempre a cazzo dritto e le chiappe molto allegre...:rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

:mago:


:coglione:


:simy:


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Le supposte non le conoscevo! Io il viagra lo sniffo perchè quando vado con una donna faccio più bella figura a dire che sono cocainomane piuttosto che impotente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

*A proposito di viagra...*

....sere fa ho preso una pasticca di viagra, ma invece di ingoiarla l'ho succhiata...






Sono stato quarantotto ore con il collo inturgidito!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Clà, rispetta la fila...



Qua dentro sono io l'anziano aòò:mrgreen: e comunque con tutti sti discorsi, te dietro me nn ti ci metti, eventualmente io me ne vado eh! e rimani davanti ad oscuro. :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

legba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> Dopo aver letto il tuo forum vari concernente la pausa delusione, il tradimento, la separazione e l'inganno, mi piacerebbe molto per aiutarvi a risolvere i vostri problemi vari di coppie, mi alleno riti vudù con rendimenti potenti al emotivo essere così, mi può aiutare a riconquistare il tuo ex un breve periodo di 3 giorni ho anche praticare rituali distanza.
> ...



Ma per quali motivi si dovrebbero far tornare ex?


anch'io spesso sono connessa su msn ...
ma nessuno mi caga...


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua dentro sono io l'anziano aòò:mrgreen: e comunque con tutti sti discorsi, te dietro me nn ti ci metti, eventualmente io me ne vado eh! e rimani davanti ad oscuro. :rotfl:


Davanti a Oscuro?

Ahi...ahi...

Oscù, stai più comodo sopra o sotto?


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me questo la macumba ce la fa...
da come scrive deve essere brasiliano o haitiano...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Davanti a Oscuro?
> 
> Ahi...ahi...
> 
> Oscù, stai più comodo sopra o sotto?


 A meno che tu non lo abbia lungo 23cm ops e 5 mm.... ti consiglio di cancellare il tutto, potresti piangere come ho pianto io.


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma per quali motivi si dovrebbero far tornare ex?
> 
> 
> anch'io spesso sono connessa su msn ...
> ma nessuno mi caga...


Se vuoi ti cago io...
:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

ho le lacrime agli occhi con questo post...!!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> ....sere fa ho preso una pasticca di viagra, ma invece di ingoiarla l'ho succhiata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io l'ho provata , io l'ho provata anche il cialis! :mrgreen: vuoi sapere che succede ?


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

dicci...dicci...:yes:


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

scemi tutti quanti! 
io sto in ufficio mica posso ridere come una cretina davanti al pc :rotfl:


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A meno che tu non lo abbia lungo 23cm ops e 5 mm.... ti consiglio di cancellare il tutto, potresti piangere come ho pianto io.


23 cm.??
Pòrc...se si volta di scatto senza mutande, ti arriva una bastonata!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> dicci...dicci...:yes:



Bhe...... all'inizio è duro normalmente.... poi continuando rimane sempre duro.....ma non diamo attenzioni al duro o molle, diamo attenzioni a quello che si diventa, delle bestie, dove lo sfogo diventa animalesco, dove tutto ha una sembianza animalesca e devi trattenerti per non esagerare altrimenti chi hai davanti la uccidi. E dove la donna non conta , conta soltanto l'uomo ed il suo godimento atto a venire. 


Aò nelle persone anziane dicono che serve a farlo diventare duro, nelle persone normali, cioè me, serve soltanto, cioè non serve. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> 23 cm.??
> Pòrc...se si volta di scatto senza mutande, ti arriva una bastonata!!


Buh!! non so parlartene, non ho di questi bastoni io. :triste:


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ma adesso ti metti a parlare seriamente?


----------



## iosonoio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sto treddì mi ha cambiato la giornata...dai, continuiamo sull'altro livello che qui di serio c'è solo la maledizione che ci manderà il brasiliano che ha iniziato...
Occhio alle mail!


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti cago io...
> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:


ci stó 
ma non sforzarti troppo 
sai ...ehm... Potrebbero venir fuori le emorroidi :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma per quali motivi si dovrebbero far tornare ex?
> 
> 
> anch'io spesso sono connessa su msn ...
> ma nessuno mi caga...


Eh mia cara...
La maledizione del conte
nessuno e nulla è mai sfuggito
alla maledizione del conte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E ora lancio il rito...
Cafon cafon
Banfon banfon
ciapa qua
la maledizion
alla prima mestruazion
se tacca il pannolin
sui peli della mona
e il pannolin non si staccherà
mai più...

Cafon cafon...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh mia cara...
> La maledizione del conte
> nessuno e nulla è mai sfuggito
> alla maledizione del conte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



ma quale maledicion,e mesturacion....
devo dire che ieri sera mi sei stato d'aiuto...
allora:
la neve era tanta sia in strada che al bordo strada ,
e nessun mezzo spazzaneve era ancora passato...
la mia paura per strada era tanta...
non avevo voglia di scendere dall'auto , per mettere le catene,sporcandomi le mani,
rovinandomi le unghie, rischiando di bagnarmi anche tutta la capigliatura,per strada il deserto non un'anima viva ...
rassegnata mi fermo al riparo di un distributore telefono al marito che venga a prendermi ...
ma lui neanche risponde al telefono , dice che non lo sente mai...
ma io credo solo alle mie chiamate visto che ultimamente con WA sta sempre attaccato al cell...
comunque ho cominciato a revocare lo spirito del Conte :
*Conte aiutami tuuuuuu*
 Che a quanto pare il Conte può tutto, ero però un po' scettica ...
ma in un nonnulla ecco apparire i mezzi all'orizzonte...
quindi grazie conteeeeeee






















ps: peccato che erano nell'altro senso ...
ma cosa conta ho aspettato tornassero indietro...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma quale maledicion,e mesturacion....
> devo dire che ieri sera mi sei stato d'aiuto...
> allora:
> la neve era tanta sia in strada che al bordo strada ,
> ...


Donna
non tutte le ciambelle mi escono con il buco...
Per fortuna ho Lothar, Ultimo e Joey Blow 
assunti come fora ciambelle....
Oddio se devo essere precisino....
Joey è un po' spuntato...perchè si è sbagliato
e invece di infilare una ciambella...
ha tentato di forare una tola de legno...

Ma si recupera....

Ma non mi hai visto?
Ero io...
alla guida dello spartineve
nell'esimo subdolo e maligno
travestimentooooo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna
> non tutte le ciambelle mi escono con il buco...
> *Per fortuna ho Lothar, Ultimo e Joey Blow *
> assunti come fora ciambelle....
> ...



che dire ...
quando uno è fortunato è fortunato:mrgreen:

aggiungo
che culo!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna
> non tutte le ciambelle mi escono con il buco...
> Per fortuna ho Lothar, Ultimo e Joey Blow
> assunti come fora ciambelle....
> ...


Ahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahah! Mannò, Minerva non è poi una figa di legno, su.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahah! Mannò, Minerva non è poi una figa di legno, su.


Si ma qua....
perdo uomini a nastro eh?
Lothar si è messo in mutua colpito dalla cistite
a causa del maleficio delle maestre di vita...

In che mondo viviamo dico io...

The Cheater è latitante....

L'altro in ferie....

Geko non ne vuol più sapere...

Insomma guarda...
Mi tocca fare tutto da me...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma qua....
> perdo uomini a nastro eh?
> Lothar si è messo in mutua colpito dalla cistite
> a causa del maleficio delle maestre di vita...
> ...


Zitto, meno male.


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

:unhappy:la decadenza....santapaperina, la decadenza sta avanzando:blu:





lunapiena ha detto:


> ci stó
> ma non sforzarti troppo
> sai ...ehm... Potrebbero venir fuori le emorroidi :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :unhappy:la decadenza....santapaperina, la decadenza sta avanzando:blu:


Attendiamo l'avvento del cupo oscurantismo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Attendiamo l'avvento del cupo oscurantismo.


E pensare che ho lavorato tanto per il Putanismo.:blu::blu::blu:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensare che ho lavorato tanto per il Putanismo.:blu::blu::blu:


Ma se qua sono (quasi) tutte ultracastigate e bacchettone, che hai lavorato?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se qua sono (quasi) tutte ultracastigate e bacchettone, che hai lavorato?


Ecco visto?
Sono tutte bronse querte
Per questo mi odiano...

Perchè appunto non mi hanno cuccato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sembra? a me pare mio fratello. priciso priciso. Se vuoi sconti ci parlo io eh! eh?


ti ha fatto la magia sul pipino? :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> le truffe sui forum mi mancavano davvero.


ora che è finita la crisi c'è il rinascimento dei truffatori


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ti ha fatto la magia sul pipino? :rotfl:


Si!! solo che io essendo sempre il solito Ultimo, mi sono spiegato male, indovina ora come ho il pipino....


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

e cosa lo hai preso a fare?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe...... all'inizio è duro normalmente.... poi continuando rimane sempre duro.....ma non diamo attenzioni al duro o molle, diamo attenzioni a quello che si diventa, delle bestie, dove lo sfogo diventa animalesco, dove tutto ha una sembianza animalesca e devi trattenerti per non esagerare altrimenti chi hai davanti la uccidi. E dove la donna non conta , conta soltanto l'uomo ed il suo godimento atto a venire.
> 
> 
> Aò nelle persone anziane dicono che serve a farlo diventare duro, nelle persone normali, cioè me, serve soltanto, cioè non serve. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e cosa lo hai preso a fare?


Ho degli conoscenti poliziotti che spesso vengono a trovarmi, entrambi hanno le amanti, entrambi spesso prendono il viagra, entrambi sono degli uomini da tenere lontano per situazioni che evito di scrivere. Tramite loro che in farmacia prendono "le pilloline" senza ricetta, ( io credevo ci volesse, e forse ci vuole)  ho avuto la possibilità di usarle entrambe, sia il cialis sia il viagra.


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho degli conoscenti poliziotti che spesso vengono a trovarmi, entrambi hanno le amanti, entrambi spesso prendono il viagra, entrambi sono degli uomini da tenere lontano per situazioni che evito di scrivere. Tramite loro che in farmacia prendono "le pilloline" senza ricetta, ( io credevo ci volesse, e forse ci vuole) ho avuto la possibilità di usarle entrambe, sia il cialis sia il viagra.


con tua moglie?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con tua moglie?


Si, questo discorso del viagra e del cialis è un discorso di anni fa, non è recente.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe...... all'inizio è duro normalmente.... poi continuando rimane sempre duro.....ma non diamo attenzioni al duro o molle, *diamo attenzioni a quello che si diventa, delle bestie, dove lo sfogo diventa animalesco, dove tutto ha una sembianza animalesca e devi trattenerti per non esagerare altrimenti chi hai davanti la uccidi.* E dove la donna non conta , conta soltanto l'uomo ed il suo godimento atto a venire.
> 
> 
> Aò nelle persone anziane dicono che serve a farlo diventare duro, nelle persone normali, cioè me, serve soltanto, cioè non serve. :mrgreen:


Ma a te pure le medicine fanno un altro effetto rispetto a chiunque altro, porca puttana.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a te pure le medicine fanno un altro effetto rispetto a chiunque altro, porca puttana.



A questo punto devi descriverci cosa succede a te nel prendere il viagra, altrimenti la prendo come sfottimento, e mi sa che anche stamattina ti faccio passare il piacere di stare nel forum. 

E' una minaccia non un avvertimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A questo punto devi descriverci cosa succede a te nel prendere il viagra, altrimenti la prendo come sfottimento, e mi sa che anche stamattina ti faccio passare il piacere di stare nel forum.
> 
> E' una minaccia non un avvertimento.


Non prendo nè Viagra, nè Cialis, nè nulla. Prendilo come sfottimento (...) e fammi passare il piacere di stare nel forum, vai.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non prendo nè Viagra, nè Cialis, nè nulla. Prendilo come sfottimento (...) e fammi passare il piacere di stare nel forum, vai.



:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Prendi il Cialis e diventi Hulk. Che figata.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prendi il Cialis e diventi Hulk. Che figata.



Eh si c'è chi prende il cialis e diventa hulk, c'è chi la piglia in culo e gli piace.  vero gioacchino ?


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Battute omofobe reiterate. Minerva, a che livello di decadenza siamo, qui?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh si c'è chi prende il cialis e diventa hulk, c'è chi la piglia in culo e gli piace.  vero gioacchino ?


Qui si fa sfottimento alla grande.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Battute omofobe reiterate. Minerva, a che livello di decadenza siamo, qui?


Minerva per sua fortuna e direi per mia delizia, ha quella particolarità di scrivere poco, e spesso non mischiarsi in situazioni così cadenti di stile e di tutto. Fallo anche te, prendine esempio, è un consiglio spassionato.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qui si fa sfottimento alla grande.


No, qua si parla di realtà.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

bvuongiorno...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva per sua fortuna e direi per mia delizia, ha quella particolarità di scrivere poco, e spesso non mischiarsi in situazioni così cadenti di stile e di tutto. Fallo anche te, prendine esempio, è un consiglio spassionato.


Facciamo un patto: tu cerca di capire prima di postare e alza un filino il livello, e io intervengo meno. Dai, comincia tu, ti seguo.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Facciamo un patto: tu cerca di capire prima di postare e alza un filino il livello, e io intervengo meno. Dai, comincia tu, ti seguo. View attachment 6309



Ci ho provato ieri.

Ma nel contesto della tua risposta sembra una negazione alla tua proposta, altrimenti potevi prendere la frase si sconnessa, ma come suggerimento magari non valido visto l'Ot che tu dici io abbia fatto.


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Battute omofobe reiterate. Minerva, a che livello di decadenza siamo, qui?


terribile.
più che altro da troppo non leggo passante e mi manca tantissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> terribile.
> più che altro da troppo non leggo passante e mi manca tantissimo


Anche a me. Fortunatamente prima di sparire ci aveva detto che andava tutto bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> terribile.
> più che altro da troppo non leggo passante e mi manca tantissimo





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche a me. Fortunatamente prima di sparire ci aveva detto che andava tutto bene.


Ma quello vi manca solo perchè era (è) un pucciottone, coccolone e, soprattutto, ricchione. Se non fosse stato ricchione a voi donne pie e sante non avrebbe suscitato di sicuro tutta sta simpatia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci ho provato ieri.
> 
> Ma nel contesto della tua risposta sembra una negazione alla tua proposta, altrimenti potevi prendere la frase si sconnessa, ma come suggerimento magari non valido visto l'Ot che tu dici io abbia fatto.


vabbè, ma allora dillo: sei un dadaista. Pigli un articolo, ne tagliuzzi le parole, le infili in un sacchetto, lo shakeri e le tiri fuori; le scrivi come vengono vengono. Ah, non lo sei? Allora va' da uno. Non c'è bisogno che sia bravo, eh. Basta anche uno laureato col Cepu.


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello vi manca solo perchè era (è) un pucciottone, coccolone e, soprattutto, ricchione. Se non fosse stato ricchione a voi donne pie e sante non avrebbe suscitato di sicuro tutta sta simpatia.


 eccoti sprofondato.mi manca perché,come ho già detto varie volte, è intelligente, elegante, acuto e sensibile.
anche oggi sei riuscito a toccare il fondo, complimenti


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccoti sprofondato.mi manca perché,come ho già detto varie volte, era intelligente, elegante, acuto e sensibile.
> anche oggi sei riuscito a toccare il fondo, complimenti


None. No. Ti manca perchè il gay ha quella marcia in più a prescindere per voialtre matrone. Vi ispira tenerezza e simpatia, l'amica dei sogni in un uomo, al di là poi della sua puccettudine.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vabbè, ma allora dillo: sei un dadaista. Pigli un articolo, ne tagliuzzi le parole, le infili in un sacchetto, lo shakeri e le tiri fuori; le scrivi come vengono vengono. Ah, non lo sei? Allora va' da uno. Non c'è bisogno che sia bravo, eh. Basta anche uno laureato col Cepu.
> 
> View attachment 6311


Grazie per il complimento. :bacio: non scrivere che non lo è, fammi sognare.


----------



## iosonoio (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe...... all'inizio è duro normalmente.... poi continuando rimane sempre duro.....ma non diamo attenzioni al duro o molle, diamo attenzioni a quello che si diventa, delle bestie, dove lo sfogo diventa animalesco, dove tutto ha una sembianza animalesca e devi trattenerti per non esagerare altrimenti chi hai davanti la uccidi. E dove la donna non conta , conta soltanto l'uomo ed il suo godimento atto a venire.
> 
> 
> Aò nelle persone anziane dicono che serve a farlo diventare duro, nelle persone normali, cioè me, serve soltanto, cioè non serve. :mrgreen:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Sicuramente avrai fatti un figurone e ti sei pure risparmiato quelle frasi tipo: "cara ti è piaciuto?"
E te credo che t'è piaciuto!!:rotfl::rotfl:

Era come se ti avessero fatto una siringa di cemento armato!!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Sicuramente avrai fatti un figurone e ti sei pure risparmiato quelle frasi tipo: "cara ti è piaciuto?"
> E te credo che t'è piaciuto!!:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Era come se ti avessero fatto una siringa di cemento armato!!


----------



## iosonoio (25 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque ho sentito dire che il viagra fa male. Un mio amico di Firenze ha avuto un ictus pare perchè si bombardava di pasticche ed è rimasto con la faccia tutta storta e il labbro inferiore a penzoloni. 
Quando lo ha visto un suo amico gli ha chiesto: 
-deh, o te c'hai fatto?
-un trombo...
-deh, un trombo nemmeno io ma un fo mia stè boccacce!!
:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## iosonoio (25 Gennaio 2013)

sere fa ho sentito dalla mia camera un vecchietto che abita vicino a me che gridava..."vengo...vengo..."
La mattina dopo lo hanno portato via quelli della mortuaria...







Invece di venire se n'è andato!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dai oh, basta anche.


----------



## iosonoio (25 Gennaio 2013)

il viagra se l'è preso anche un negro che si voleva inchiappettare una. 
Quando ha tirato fuori dalle mutande stà bestia le ha detto:"adesso questo te lo ficco tutto nel c..lo!
Sai cosa ha risposto lei?





Mi hai messo paura...pesavo che me lo volevi sbatte in testa!!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> None. No. Ti manca perchè il gay ha quella marcia in più a prescindere per voialtre matrone. Vi ispira tenerezza e simpatia, l'amica dei sogni in un uomo, al di là poi della sua puccettudine.


Passante è molto intelligente.
Credo che questo sia indipendente dall'essere gay, però forse l'essere omofobi è legato alla mancanza di acume.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello vi manca solo perchè era (è) un pucciottone, coccolone e, soprattutto, ricchione. Se non fosse stato ricchione a voi donne pie e sante non avrebbe suscitato di sicuro tutta sta simpatia.


Brutta bestia la gelosia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Passante è molto intelligente.
> Credo che questo sia indipendente dall'essere gay, però forse l'essere omofobi è legato alla mancanza di acume.



:up:

mi tocca un verde.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brutta bestia la gelosia.



e due..


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Passante è molto intelligente.
> Credo che questo sia indipendente dall'essere gay, però forse l'essere omofobi è legato alla mancanza di acume.



Non è detto, probabile che certe esperienze giovanili, cioè quando si è più vulnerabili formino in maniera più completa, perchè spesso si è costretti a vedere la realtà vera e non quella comoda ad esempio di una famiglia agiata.

Per piacere non sto discriminando la crescita migliore o peggiore a secondo dello status sociale ed economico di appartenenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Passante è molto intelligente.
> Credo che questo sia indipendente dall'essere gay, però forse l'essere omofobi è legato alla mancanza di acume.


Non sono certo omofobo, sai? Anzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brutta bestia la gelosia.


No, ho palesemente ragione. E' evidente, solo che non piace.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ho palesemente ragione. E' evidente, solo che non piace.


Di palese c'è solo che sei verde, che rosichi, ti consumi di gelosia. Brutta bestia, ti uccide, ti acceca...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Di palese c'è solo che sei verde, che rosichi, ti consumi di gelosia. Brutta bestia, ti uccide, ti acceca...


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Ma rosico de che? Ma di chi? Di te e Minni? AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Ma rosico de che? Ma di chi? Di te e Minni? AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!


guarda come ti sei ridotto...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono certo omofobo, sai? Anzi.


Meglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda come ti sei ridotto...


Ma guarda che qua io mi sono preso sempre cannonate, eh. Prima e adesso. Ne ho anche tirate parecchie, diciamo, ed il motivo è che a me non frega realmente un cazzo di nulla, e non mi cambia una virgola sapere che tu pensi così o pomì a proposito del sottoscritto. Sti cazzi.

Che poi, capirai, sta cosa la scrissi pure tempo fa e con Passante presente. La gelosia. Rosico. Capito? Rosico perchè sono geloso di Passante che gli dite che è tanto tanto tanto bravo, sensibile ed intelligente mentre a me no. Eh bè. Gelosissimo, ma si vede eh. Rosico. da morire. Ah, che dolore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che qua io mi sono preso sempre cannonate, eh. Prima e adesso. Ne ho anche tirate parecchie, diciamo, ed il motivo è che a me non frega realmente un cazzo di nulla, e non mi cambia una virgola sapere che tu pensi così o pomì a proposito del sottoscritto. Sti cazzi.


Ma ho detto questo? Alzati da quel cactus, su.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ho detto questo? Alzati da quel cactus, su.


Ma tu hai proprio scritto una minchiata. Io ti ci siedo su quel cactus, signò. Ma che cazzo vai fanfaronando di gelosia e quant'altro che a me non è mai fregato un cazzo di niente nè di te nè di quell'altra sciampista fotografa al punto che mi pure scrivesti tempo fa che dovevo lasciarti un minimo di auto stima. Ma vaffanculo, dai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai proprio scritto una minchiata. Io ti ci siedo su quel cactus, signò. Ma che cazzo vai fanfaronando di gelosia e quant'altro che a me non è mai fregato un cazzo di niente nè di te nè di quell'altra sciampista fotografa al punto che mi pure scrivesti tempo fa che dovevo lasciarti un minimo di auto stima. Ma vaffanculo, dai.


Ma ti sei bevuto proprio il cervello? Non hai capito che stavo scherzando? Mah. La prossima volta eviterò... tu comunque cerca di farla nel vaso, se riesci, che hai fatto proprio una bella figura di merda, per dire.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ti sei bevuto proprio il cervello? Non hai capito che stavo scherzando? Mah. La prossima volta eviterò... tu comunque cerca di farla nel vaso, se riesci, che hai fatto proprio una bella figura di merda, per dire.


Ma quale scherzando. Questo è il classicissimo esempio di umorismo alla cazzo di cane del giorno dopo. Abbozzala.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale scherzando. Questo è il classicissimo esempio di umorismo alla cazzo di cane del giorno dopo. Abbozzala.


era chiaramente una battuta.
L'avevo capita perfino io :nuke:
:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale scherzando. Questo è il classicissimo esempio di umorismo alla cazzo di cane del giorno dopo. Abbozzala.


Certo che l'abbozzo. Mica mi metto a discutere con uno che non è in sè e spara cagate a gogò. E adesso sono molto seria.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Minerva per sua fortuna e direi per mia delizia, ha quella particolarità di scrivere poco, e spesso non mischiarsi in situazioni così cadenti di stile e di tutto.* Fallo anche te, prendine esempio, è un consiglio spassionato.



peccato che tutta questa cosa giusto l'altrieri la chiamavi *convenienza*


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

forse , anzi sicuramente,la sciampista oggi ha più opportunità di lavoro di una laureata in storia dell'arte; è un lavoro pesante , di tutto rispetto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vabbè, ma allora dillo: sei un dadaista. Pigli un articolo, ne tagliuzzi le parole, le infili in un sacchetto, lo shakeri e le tiri fuori; le scrivi come vengono vengono. Ah, non lo sei? Allora va' da uno. Non c'è bisogno che sia bravo, eh. Basta anche uno laureato col Cepu.
> 
> View attachment 6311


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse , anzi sicuramente,la sciampista oggi ha più opportunità di lavoro di una laureata in storia dell'arte; è un lavoro pesante , di tutto rispetto.


Non sai quanto t'approvo. Direi pure: quotidianamente.


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non sai quanto t'approvo. Direi pure: quotidianamente.


 non ti preoccupare.....avrai certamente modo di disapprovarmi su altri temi


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> era chiaramente una battuta.
> L'avevo capita perfino io :nuke:
> :carneval:


Chiaramente no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse , anzi sicuramente,la sciampista oggi ha più opportunità di lavoro di una laureata in storia dell'arte; è un lavoro pesante , di tutto rispetto.



non a caso molte laureate  fanno le sciampiste o lavori simili (nel senso, non attinenti ai loro studi)
e voglio pensare che lo vivano come un'opportunità e non un ripiego


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo che l'abbozzo. Mica mi metto a discutere con uno che non è in sè e spara cagate a gogò. E adesso sono molto seria.


Macchè non sono in me. Anzi no, è il tango della gelosia che mi balla nelle vene, in effetti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non a caso molte laureate  fanno le sciampiste o lavori simili (nel senso, non attinenti ai loro studi)
> e voglio pensare che lo vivano come un'opportunità e non un ripiego


difficile non pensare come un ripiego una cosa che fai solo perché per quella per la quale hai studiato, e tanto, non c'è più possibilità di lavoro (perché si sono mangiati ogni risorsa possibile). Ben difficile; ne conosco di più, di persone amareggiate così, che persone che fanno davvero quello per il quale hanno ua competenza piena ed acquisita in anni di sforzo. Io sono ancora nel mio campo, ma direi, dall'andazzo, per poco. Stanno ammazzando ogni "umanista". Certo, se la vita ti da' limoni cerchi di fare dei gin fizz, ma, insomma, a me e noi pare uno schifo.


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè non sono in me. Anzi no, è il tango della gelosia che mi balla nelle vene, in effetti.


secondo me vuoi esagerare nel fare il rivelatore di verità scomode .intanto impara a "rivelare" senza tirare in ballo malattie, eventi ineluttabili (età) e mestieri usandoli come insulti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> difficile non pensare come un ripiego una cosa che fai solo perché per quella per la quale hai studiato, e tanto, non c'è più possibilità di lavoro (perché si sono mangiati ogni risorsa possibile). Ben difficile; ne conosco di più, di persone amareggiate così, che persone che fanno davvero quello per il quale hanno ua competenza piena ed acquisita in anni di sforzo. Io sono ancora nel mio campo, ma direi, dall'andazzo, per poco. *Stanno ammazzando ogni "umanista"*. Certo, se la vita ti da' limoni cerchi di fare dei gin fizz, ma, insomma, a me e noi pare uno schifo.



eh, lo so bene
a livello di  studi sono anch'io nel campo

ma il lavoro che ho, in tutt'altro ambito, mi sta fornendo una seconda professionalità che mai avrei immaginato
e se l'ho fatto io a quasi quarant'anni, mi sento di incitarlo nei giovani


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, lo so bene
> a livello di studi sono anch'io nel campo
> 
> ma il lavoro che ho, in tutt'altro ambito, mi sta fornendo una seconda professionalità che mai avrei immaginato
> e se l'ho fatto io a quasi quarant'anni, mi sento di incitarlo nei giovani


concordo...ma son proprio messi male .


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me vuoi esagerare nel fare il rivelatore di verità scomode .intanto impara a "rivelare" senza tirare in ballo malattie, eventi ineluttabili (età) e mestieri usandoli come insulti


Smettila con ste cagate moraliste da due centesimi, Minni, che se ti dico che sei vecchia e ta le pigli pure il problema ce l'hai tu, non io.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> difficile non pensare come un ripiego una cosa che fai solo perché per quella per la quale hai studiato, e tanto, non c'è più possibilità di lavoro (perché si sono mangiati ogni risorsa possibile). Ben difficile; ne conosco di più, di persone amareggiate così, che persone che fanno davvero quello per il quale hanno ua competenza piena ed acquisita in anni di sforzo. Io sono ancora nel mio campo, ma direi, dall'andazzo, per poco. Stanno ammazzando ogni "umanista". Certo, se la vita ti da' limoni cerchi di fare dei gin fizz, ma, insomma, a me e noi pare uno schifo.


Ricercatrice borsaiola?


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Smettila con ste cagate moraliste da due centesimi, Minni, che se ti dico che sei vecchia e ta le pigli pure il problema ce l'hai tu, non io.


pensandoci questa storia dell'età ci può stare anche se non capisco troppo il senso.
e ribadisco che, secondo me, andrebbe  usata con chi vuol fare il o la giovane a tutti i costi e  non mi pare sia il mio caso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, lo so bene
> a livello di  studi sono anch'io nel campo
> 
> ma il lavoro che ho, in tutt'altro ambito, mi sta fornendo una seconda professionalità che mai avrei immaginato
> e se l'ho fatto io a quasi quarant'anni, mi sento di incitarlo nei giovani



hmmm, ma posso chiamare te quando tutto sarà perso? Perché, sai, io me la sto facendo un po' addosso


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci questa storia dell'età ci può stare anche se non capisco troppo il senso.
> e ribadisco che, secondo me, andrebbe usata con chi vuol fare il o la giovane a tutti i costi e non mi pare sia il mio caso.


No, il tuo caso è proprio il contrario. Se ti chiamo vecchia è perchè l'età che avanza ti cruccia (come ti crucciano milioni di altre cose e vieppiù cazzate, tipo i rubini, tipo i finti orgasmi, tipo che cazzo ne so. Minchiate, ecco), non perchè vorresti sembrare più giovane a tutti i costi. Mi scoccia spiegarti i perchè ed i percome.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ricercatrice borsaiola?


No, le borse l'ho finite, ricercatrice pagata a contratto. Con contratti sempre più brevi e incarichi sempre più cmplessi, con pubblicazioni pagate in modo ridicolo ma con scadenze editoriali degne di Stakanov.

PS: a proposito, torno sulle amare carte altrimenti rifaccio le ore piccole. Bye


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> No, le borse l'ho finite, ricercatrice pagata a contratto. Con contratti sempre più brevi e incarichi sempre più cmplessi, con pubblicazioni pagate in modo ridicolo ma con scadenze editoriali degne di Stakanov.
> 
> PS: a proposito, torno sulle amare carte altrimenti rifaccio le ore piccole. Bye


E perchè non provi all'estero, in caso? Estero intendo fuori Europa.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci questa storia dell'età ci può stare anche se non capisco troppo il senso.
> e ribadisco che, secondo me, andrebbe  usata con chi vuol fare il o la giovane a tutti i costi e  non mi pare sia il mio caso.


Ma non hai 49 anni?
Non sarai certo vecchia?!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non hai 49 anni?
> Non sarai certo vecchia?!!


non so come dirlo...dipende dai punti di vista.
ma è una battaglia persa, vado che ho un po' da fare.
stay tuned


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non hai 49 anni?
> Non sarai certo vecchia?!!


Infatti non lo è. E Minerva sulla sua età ci scherza sopra, come scherza su tanti aspetti del suo carattere.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti non lo è. E Minerva sulla sua età ci scherza sopra, come scherza su tanti aspetti del suo carattere.


Ma se ha appena scritto che dipende dai punti di vista. E zitta un attimo. Vai a sbollire altrove.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E perchè non provi all'estero, in caso? Estero intendo fuori Europa.


Tessoro, ci provo da 3 anni a apuntare un contratto credibile e il conseguente visto. Sono in recessione anche lì (e mi serve un posto che i miei soggetti di studio li possiede o ne promuove la ricerca, non posso andare dove il mio lavoro non esiste), preferiscono ricercatori autoctoni, sempre, gli costano meno e hanno un ritorno politico ad assumere connazionali in un momenti di disoccupazione globale. Ma ci provo. Anche fra qualche settimana, in verità . Vediamo come va, sono un po' scoraggiata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se ha appena scritto che dipende dai punti di vista. E zitta un attimo. Vai a sbollire altrove.


Stai zitto tu, che per oggi hai fatto il pieno.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tessoro, ci provo da 3 anni a apuntare un contratto credibile e il conseguente visto. Sono in recessione anche lì (e mi serve un posto che i miei soggetti di studio li possiede o ne promuove la ricerca, non posso andare dove il mio lavoro non esiste), preferiscono ricercatori autoctoni, sempre, gli costano meno e hanno un rtorno politico ad assumero connazionali in un momenti di disoccupazione globale. Ma ci provo. Anche fra qualche settimana, in verità . Vediamo come va, sono un po' scoraggiata.


Non negli Stati Uniti, parlavo di Australia od oriente. O sud America. Lo so che è difficile, comunque, volevo giusto sapere se avessi considerato l'ipotesi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai zitto tu, che per oggi hai fatto il pieno.


Il pieno l'hai fatto tu, casomai.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so come dirlo...dipende dai punti di vista.
> ma è una battaglia persa, vado che ho un po' da fare.
> stay tuned


Per un quindicenne è vecchio anche un ventenne.
Tra adulti è diverso si trovano affinità con persone con venti anni di differenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il pieno l'hai fatto tu, casomai.


Allora, te lo spiego in un'altra maniera, visto che ci tieni.
Tu ti ritieni sempre e comunque in diritto di fare ironia, sarcasmo, fare battute e quant'altro, per quanto pesanti ed offensive. Io ci ho preso il metro e ci scherzo sopra... perchè IO sono in grado di farlo.
Tu invece non sai accettare neppure una bonaria presa in giro, perchè è evidente a tutti che io non potessi parlare sul serio dicendo che sei geloso di Minerva perchè aveva fatto un complimento a Passante. Ho fatto quella battuta perchè tu, bello arguto quale sei, tiri fuori sempre lo stesso refrain quando capita che ci si riferisca ai suoi interventi come piacevoli. Oh, ci avevo abbozzato pure un pezzo di una canzoncina, le faccine non le ho messe ma credevo fossi abbastanza ricettivo per capire, scusa tanto.
Ma tu chissà che cazzo di viaggio ti sei fatto in quella testa supponente piena di chissà quali preconcetti, che delle volte mi pare di parlare con la superiora del convento dove stavo. Ecco chi ricordi a me, pensa un po', altro che demonio.
Dopodichè magari ti sei reso pure conto di aver pestato una merda con tutti e due i piedi ma col cazzo che ti sei fermato, non dico chiedere scusa, ci mancherebbe, ti andrebbe di traverso il rospo.Perchè di verità scomode tu sai riconoscere solo quelle degli altri.
Dopo questa bella performance mi sono resa conto che non sei persona con la quale si può scherzare... e secondo il mio modo di vedere, di conseguenza neppure discutere. Quindi fammi una cortesia: d'ora in avanti, se puoi evita. Se non puoi eviterò io.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato che tutta questa cosa giusto l'altrieri la chiamavi *convenienza*


togli, peccato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tessoro, ci provo da 3 anni a apuntare un contratto credibile e il conseguente visto. Sono in recessione anche lì (e mi serve un posto che i miei soggetti di studio li possiede o ne promuove la ricerca, non posso andare dove il mio lavoro non esiste), preferiscono ricercatori autoctoni, sempre, gli costano meno e hanno un ritorno politico ad assumere connazionali in un momenti di disoccupazione globale. Ma ci provo. Anche fra qualche settimana, in verità .* Vediamo come va, sono un po' scoraggiata*.



:abbraccio:

io faccio il tifo per te
sei brillante, sei intelligente e sicuramente preparata
e dalla tua parte hai anche la libertà ( mi è sembrato di capire che non hai più un compagno e non hai figli)
di trasferire il tuo mondo altrove in qualsiasi momento

io ho avuto anche un pizzico di fortuna a capitare nel posto giusto al momento giusto :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello vi manca solo perchè era (è) un pucciottone, coccolone e, soprattutto, ricchione. Se non fosse stato ricchione a voi donne pie e sante non avrebbe suscitato di sicuro tutta sta simpatia.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> None. No. Ti manca perchè il gay ha quella marcia in più a prescindere per voialtre matrone. Vi ispira tenerezza e simpatia, l'amica dei sogni in un uomo, al di là poi della sua puccettudine.


dissento fortemente questa volta
Passante è un uomo in gamba per quello che leggo e quello che fa nel suo letto non modifica in nessun modo l'idea che ho di lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, te lo spiego in un'altra maniera, visto che ci tieni.
> Tu ti ritieni sempre e comunque in diritto di fare ironia, sarcasmo, fare battute e quant'altro, per quanto pesanti ed offensive. Io ci ho preso il metro e ci scherzo sopra... perchè IO sono in grado di farlo.
> Tu invece non sai accettare neppure una bonaria presa in giro, *perchè è evidente a tutti che io non potessi parlare sul serio dicendo che sei geloso di Minerva perchè aveva fatto un complimento a Passante*. Ho fatto quella battuta perchè tu, bello arguto quale sei, tiri fuori sempre lo stesso refrain quando capita che ci si riferisca ai suoi interventi come piacevoli. Oh, ci avevo abbozzato pure un pezzo di una canzoncina, le faccine non le ho messe ma credevo fossi abbastanza ricettivo per capire, scusa tanto.
> *Ma tu chissà che cazzo di viaggio ti sei fatto in quella testa supponente piena di chissà quali preconcetti*, che delle volte mi pare di parlare con la superiora del convento dove stavo. Ecco chi ricordi a me, pensa un po', altro che demonio.
> ...


Qua di evidente a tutti c'è solo il fatto che se scrivo, come ho avuto modo di verificare anche in precedenza, che Passante è visto dalle femmine del forum con un occhio di favore in quanto ricchione (ops, gay) in gran parte, ma specie tu e quell'altra trombona, si stracciano le vesti. Questo è. Nessun preconcetto di una cazzo di nulla, quindi NO. Non è così. 
L'ironia è un paravento che non funziona a ritroso, mi spiace. E adesso se fai pure l'offesa alla cazzo di cane perchè non ce la fai TU a mandare giù il rospo rivattene a fare in culo dov'eri.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> dissento fortemente questa volta
> Passante è un uomo in gamba per quello che leggo e quello che fa nel suo letto non modifica in nessun modo l'idea che ho di lui.


Ipse dixit.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, te lo spiego in un'altra maniera, visto che ci tieni.
> Tu ti ritieni sempre e comunque in diritto di fare ironia, sarcasmo, fare battute e quant'altro, per quanto pesanti ed offensive. Io ci ho preso il metro e ci scherzo sopra... perchè IO sono in grado di farlo.
> Tu invece non sai accettare neppure una bonaria presa in giro, perchè è evidente a tutti che io non potessi parlare sul serio dicendo che sei geloso di Minerva perchè aveva fatto un complimento a Passante. Ho fatto quella battuta perchè tu, bello arguto quale sei, tiri fuori sempre lo stesso refrain quando capita che ci si riferisca ai suoi interventi come piacevoli. Oh, ci avevo abbozzato pure un pezzo di una canzoncina, le faccine non le ho messe ma credevo fossi abbastanza ricettivo per capire, scusa tanto.
> Ma tu chissà che cazzo di viaggio ti sei fatto in quella testa supponente piena di chissà quali preconcetti, che delle volte mi pare di parlare con la superiora del convento dove stavo. Ecco chi ricordi a me, pensa un po', altro che demonio.
> ...



daiii Sbri...non esagerare..lo sai Jo alle volte sbarella,come dicono a Roma...l'ho fatto anch'io,e me ne avete dette di tutti i colori,proprio per una battutaccia su Passante.Sai fa'parte di un certo retaggio maschile,sbagliato per carita'duro a morire..deridere i gay.Personalmente,quando sono simpatici come Passante e come un mio grande amico..mi vanno benissimo...quando sono come Vendola..li butterei alla Dozza...cosi ci pensano glki algerini...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii Sbri...non esagerare..lo sai Jo alle volte sbarella,come dicono a Roma...l'ho fatto anch'io,e me ne avete dette di tutti i colori,proprio per una battutaccia su Passante.Sai fa'parte di un certo retaggio maschile,sbagliato per carita'duro a morire..deridere i gay.Personalmente,quando sono simpatici come Passante e come un mio grande amico..mi vanno benissimo...quando sono come Vendola..li butterei alla Dozza...cosi ci pensano glki algerini...


Io non stavo deridendo proprio nessuno, Gattone coccolone.


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> dissento fortemente questa volta
> Passante è un uomo in gamba per quello che leggo e quello che fa nel suo letto non modifica in nessun modo l'idea che ho di lui.


fra l'altro è uno che ha stile, buon gusto e un'onestà nel rapporto di coppia veramente rara, visto che ha saputo resistere ad una tentazione fortissima per amore.
e a quanto pare...ne è valsa davvero la pena


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tessoro, ci provo da 3 anni a apuntare un contratto credibile e il conseguente visto. Sono in recessione anche lì (e mi serve un posto che i miei soggetti di studio li possiede o ne promuove la ricerca, non posso andare dove il mio lavoro non esiste), preferiscono ricercatori autoctoni, sempre, gli costano meno e hanno un ritorno politico ad assumere connazionali in un momenti di disoccupazione globale. Ma ci provo. Anche fra qualche settimana, in verità .* Vediamo come va, *sono un po' scoraggiata.


in bocca al lupo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra l'altro è uno che ha stile, buon gusto e un'onestà nel rapporto di coppia veramente rara, visto che ha saputo resistere ad una tentazione fortissima per amore.
> e a quanto pare...ne è valsa davvero la pena



.


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

buonasera,topolini all'ascolto


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ironia?
> veramente sto parlando sul serio...amore per il suo compagno...hai letto la sua storia?



Scusami tanto. sono decisamente una rincoglionita. Ho pensato che la tua risposta mi venisse data nell'altro 3d
Sono decisamente alla frutta
Scusa ancora


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ti spiace se cancello?


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

simsalabin (o bim?:unhappy


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> simsalabin (o bim?:unhappy


che avete combinato? stracciate i post per Passante?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> buonasera,topolini all'ascolto



Ciao topolona!


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che avete combinato? stracciate i post per Passante?


la farfallina ha sbagliato thread.succede...anche lei in fondo ha la sua età


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la farfallina ha sbagliato thread.succede...anche lei in fondo ha la sua età


Vorrei sapere chi non ha la sua, almeno quella anagrafica.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi in effetti la prossima volta guai a tirare fuori la ricchionaggine di Passy, che quando vi strappate le vesti si vede tutto quello che c'è sotto e vi assicuro che non è un bello spettacolo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la farfallina ha sbagliato thread.succede...anche lei in fondo ha la sua età


E inizia a farsi sentire


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere chi non ha la sua, almeno quella anagrafica.


:unhappy:vero...altrimenti scleglieremmo quella di un altro più giovane.
che sciocchina che sono:santarellina:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E inizia a farsi sentire


ma và, non ci credo


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E inizia a farsi sentire


.la mia la faccio tacere a furia di sberloni, sfacciata che non è altro!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma và, non ci credo


Al posto dell'asse da stiro ho preso la scala per stirare... Che dici, non è arterio?


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Al posto dell'asse da stiro ho preso la scala per stirare... Che dici, non è arterio?


in effetti con questa cosa della scala mi fai come lothar e le ginocchiere della diesel


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Al posto dell'asse da stiro ho preso la scala per stirare... Che dici, non è arterio?


fatta di peggio....chiusa porta di casa e lasciate chiavi all'esterno nella toppa...un sacco di volte..diventiamo vehchi Farfy??macche'tu sei una bimba ancora.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> fra l'altro è uno che ha stile, buon gusto e un'onestà nel rapporto di coppia veramente rara, visto che ha saputo resistere ad una tentazione fortissima per amore.
> e a quanto pare...ne è valsa davvero la pena


Forza bologna!


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello vi manca solo perchè era (è) un pucciottone, coccolone e, soprattutto, ricchione. Se non fosse stato ricchione a voi donne pie e sante non avrebbe suscitato di sicuro tutta sta simpatia.


e allora? a te che ti frega? se a minerva sono simpatico perchè abbino correttamente il calzino alla scarpa e al pantalone o perchè sono campione internazionale di rutti e sputi, a te che differenza fa? i motivi per cui ci si piace - o no - sono sempre soggettivi e risibili, joey- è un fatto. può essere che io sia simpatico a qualcuno perchè sono coccolone e anche ricchione. lo sono. sono anche altro, ma sono anche questo. è parte di me ed è una parte che può piacere. e allora? ti farebbe star meglio sapere che io e minerva andiamo d'accordo perchè ci piace munch o abbiamo dibattuto a lungo sulla realizzazione dell'opera di oslo? o che io e sbriciolata siamo amici perchè abbiamo fatto assieme qualche 4000? cambierebbe qualcosa? non dovrebbe. o almeno io credo. poi vedi tu.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e allora? a te che ti frega? se a minerva sono simpatico perchè abbino correttamente il calzino alla scarpa e al pantalone o perchè sono campione internazionale di rutti e sputi, a te che differenza fa? i motivi per cui ci si piace - o no - sono sempre soggettivi e risibili, joey- è un fatto. può essere che io sia simpatico a qualcuno perchè sono coccolone e anche ricchione. lo sono. sono anche altro, ma sono anche questo. è parte di me ed è una parte che può piacere. e allora? ti farebbe star meglio sapere che io e minerva andiamo d'accordo perchè ci piace munch o abbiamo dibattuto a lungo sulla realizzazione dell'opera di oslo? o che io e sbriciolata siamo amici perchè abbiamo fatto assieme qualche 4000? cambierebbe qualcosa? non dovrebbe. o almeno io credo. poi vedi tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e allora? a te che ti frega? se a minerva sono simpatico perchè abbino correttamente il calzino alla scarpa e al pantalone o perchè sono campione internazionale di rutti e sputi, a te che differenza fa? i motivi per cui ci si piace - o no - sono sempre soggettivi e risibili, joey- è un fatto. può essere che io sia simpatico a qualcuno perchè sono coccolone e anche ricchione. lo sono. sono anche altro, ma sono anche questo. è parte di me ed è una parte che può piacere. e allora? ti farebbe star meglio sapere che io e minerva andiamo d'accordo perchè ci piace munch o abbiamo dibattuto a lungo sulla realizzazione dell'opera di oslo? o che io e sbriciolata siamo amici perchè abbiamo fatto assieme qualche 4000? cambierebbe qualcosa? non dovrebbe. o almeno io credo. poi vedi tu.


E allora niente, amico gay, è semplicemente un fatto che tu a Minerva, e non solo, piaci perchè, oltre ad essere un puccettino che non indossa calzini spaiati, sei anche ricchione. Che mi cambia? Personalmente non mi cambia un accidenti di nulla, com'è ovvio. E allora che ti frega? Mi frega che se poco poco lo scrivi ti rispondono così perchè il valore aggiunto d'essere gay in certi contesti piuttosto che in altri sembrerebbe quasi offensivo nei tuoi riguardi, il che è palesemente una contorsione mentale da vecchia ciabatta politicamente corretta alla cazzo di cane. Tutto qua. Ciao e buona giornata.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e allora? a te che ti frega? se a minerva sono simpatico perchè abbino correttamente il calzino alla scarpa e al pantalone o perchè sono campione internazionale di rutti e sputi, a te che differenza fa? i motivi per cui ci si piace - o no - sono sempre soggettivi e risibili, joey- è un fatto. può essere che io sia simpatico a qualcuno perchè sono coccolone e anche ricchione. lo sono. sono anche altro, ma sono anche questo. è parte di me ed è una parte che può piacere. e allora? ti farebbe star meglio sapere che io e minerva andiamo d'accordo perchè ci piace munch o abbiamo dibattuto a lungo sulla realizzazione dell'opera di oslo? o che io e sbriciolata siamo amici perchè abbiamo fatto assieme qualche 4000? cambierebbe qualcosa? non dovrebbe. o almeno io credo. poi vedi tu.


se a te non da fastidio che io vada a letto (oddio...è da vedere:mrgreen con un uomo:singleeye: non vedo perché debba condizionare la mia stima nei tuoi confronti in bene o in male.
un bacio e buon fine settimana


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora niente, amico gay, è semplicemente un fatto che tu a Minerva, e non solo, piaci perchè, oltre ad essere un puccettino che non indossa calzini spaiati, sei anche ricchione. Che mi cambia? Personalmente non mi cambia un accidenti di nulla, com'è ovvio. E allora che ti frega? Mi frega che se poco poco lo scrivi ti rispondono così perchè il valore aggiunto d'essere gay in certi contesti piuttosto che in altri sembrerebbe quasi offensivo nei tuoi riguardi, il che è palesemente una contorsione mentale da vecchia ciabatta politicamente corretta alla cazzo di cane. Tutto qua. Ciao e buona giornata.


perchè nel momento in cui lo scrivi sembra che tu dica non che _tra le altre cose _passante fa simpatia a un paio di forumiste _anche perchè _è gay, ma *solo* perchè lo è. come se non avesse altre qualità positive, almeno in quanto forumista. il che potrebbe anche essere vero,  a ben vedere :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> perchè nel momento in cui lo scrivi sembra che tu dica non che _tra le altre cose _passante fa simpatia a un paio di forumiste _anche perchè _è gay, ma *solo* perchè lo è. come se non avesse altre qualità positive, almeno in quanto forumista. il che potrebbe anche essere vero,  a ben vedere :mrgreen:


No, non SOLO perchè lo sei, ci mancherebbe, ma in buona misura perchè lo sei, quello si.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> perchè nel momento in cui lo scrivi sembra che tu dica non che _tra le altre cose _passante fa simpatia a un paio di forumiste _anche perchè _è gay, ma *solo* perchè lo è. come se non avesse altre qualità positive, almeno in quanto forumista. il che potrebbe anche essere vero,  a ben vedere :mrgreen:


L'importante è che tu sappia, e sonp certa che lo sai, che non solo non è anche é proprio che non c'entra nulla con la stima che abbiamo per te


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'importante è che tu sappia, e sonp certa che lo sai, che non solo non è anche é proprio che non c'entra nulla con la stima che abbiamo per te


Ipse dixit [2]


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, te lo spiego in un'altra maniera, visto che ci tieni.
> Tu ti ritieni sempre e comunque in diritto di fare ironia, sarcasmo, fare battute e quant'altro, per quanto pesanti ed offensive. Io ci ho preso il metro e ci scherzo sopra... perchè IO sono in grado di farlo.
> Tu invece non sai accettare neppure una bonaria presa in giro, perchè è evidente a tutti che io non potessi parlare sul serio dicendo che sei geloso di Minerva perchè aveva fatto un complimento a Passante. Ho fatto quella battuta perchè tu, bello arguto quale sei, tiri fuori sempre lo stesso refrain quando capita che ci si riferisca ai suoi interventi come piacevoli. Oh, ci avevo abbozzato pure un pezzo di una canzoncina, le faccine non le ho messe ma credevo fossi abbastanza ricettivo per capire, scusa tanto.
> Ma tu chissà che cazzo di viaggio ti sei fatto in quella testa supponente piena di chissà quali preconcetti, che delle volte mi pare di parlare con la superiora del convento dove stavo. Ecco chi ricordi a me, pensa un po', altro che demonio.
> ...



Direi che a quanto pare anche tu ci sei arrivata,  e da quando ti conosco è la prima volta che mi sorprendi in maniera negativa sbri, perchè pensavo che lo avessi capito già da tempo.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua di evidente a tutti c'è solo il fatto che se scrivo, come ho avuto modo di verificare anche in precedenza, che Passante è visto dalle femmine del forum con un occhio di favore in quanto ricchione (ops, gay) in gran parte, ma specie tu e quell'altra trombona, si stracciano le vesti. Questo è. Nessun preconcetto di una cazzo di nulla, quindi NO. Non è così.
> L'ironia è un paravento che non funziona a ritroso, mi spiace. E adesso se fai pure l'offesa alla cazzo di cane perchè non ce la fai TU a mandare giù il rospo rivattene a fare in culo dov'eri.



Sei disgustoso!! senza nemmeno rendertene conto ti stai svelando!! stai proprio facendo capire che fai distinzioni tra gay ed etero!! sei davvero una persona disgustosa!! 

Qua se le donne e se gli uomini hanno rispetto di passante è soltanto perchè quello che scrive è davvero da leggere, ed è scritto sempre nelle forme giuste e le maniere perfette, e non solo nella forma ma anche nel contenuto.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

Gay o non gay...
Luogo comun day.

Ora, io ho sempre sentito dire, che molte donne, apprezzano da morire, l'amicizia di un uomo omosessuale.
Perchè, dicono, possiede una certa sensibilità verso certe cose che in genere l'etero non possiede.
Ma inutile girarci tanto intorno, la questione uomo e donna è sempre riconducibile al mostro sacro sesso, che si esorcizza come si riesce no? Cioè il sesso è sempre sullo sfondo o latente...
Per cui si captano messaggi così....Sono carina vero? SOno attraente per te no? Magari in altri contesti potremmo anche conoscerci intimamente no? 
Sappiamo tutti cosa capita tra uomo e donna quando uno dei due, vive l'altra persona, non solo come amica neutra, ma la desidera anche in altro senso. ( Leggiamo che so il 3d di Scarlett)....

Il luogo comune vuole che la donna non si senta "minacciata" dal gay, come dire....finalmente un ciccio che non tiene business a infilarsi nel mio antro fatato...

Ma conosco un caso, in cui la tanto considerata amicizia con un gay, si tramutò in odio.
QUesta signora sposata aveva l'amico gay, con il quale si confidava...ecc.ecc..ecc...e iniziò a portarselo a casa...

Ebbene signori miei, questo amico gay, sedusse il marito di lei...facendo scoprire a questo marito la sua vera natura sessuale.

Un colpo durissimo.
Mai visto in vita mia una donna più umiliata.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, non SOLO perchè lo sei, ci mancherebbe, ma *in buona misura *perchè lo sei, quello si.


questa è la tua *opinione*, è  può essere verace come fallace. e la persona a cui la appiccichi "ti è simpatico passante in buona misura perchè è gay" ha tutto il diritto di risponderti "no, non è così". la tua opinione contro la sua. non vedo il motivo di scaldarsi, ma nemmeno di intestardirsi. le hai detto che è così, lei ti ha detto di non essere d'accordo. punto. e che sarà mai.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> questa è la tua *opinione*, è  può essere verace come fallace. e la persona a cui la appiccichi "ti è simpatico passante in buona misura perchè è gay" ha tutto il diritto di risponderti "no, non è così". la tua opinione contro la sua. non vedo il motivo di scaldarsi, ma nemmeno di intestardirsi. le hai detto che è così, lei ti ha detto di non essere d'accordo. punto. e che sarà mai.


Scaldarsi? Scaldarsi di che? Con chi mi sono scaldato? Se mi scaldo la gaiezza non c'entra nulla, affatto. La tua men che meno, stai tranquillo e non agitarti tu.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scaldarsi? Scaldarsi di che? *Con chi mi sono scaldato?* Se mi scaldo la gaiezza non c'entra nulla, affatto. La tua men che meno, stai tranquillo e non agitarti tu.


mi pareva, mi sarò sbagliato.




Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi in effetti la prossima volta guai a tirare fuori la ricchionaggine di Passy, che q*uando vi strappate le vesti si vede tutto quello che c'è sotto e vi assicuro che non è un bello spettacolo.*





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua di evidente a tutti c'è solo il fatto che se scrivo, come ho avuto modo di verificare anche in precedenza, che Passante è visto dalle femmine del forum con un occhio di favore in quanto ricchione (ops, gay) in gran parte, ma specie tu e quell'altra trombona, si stracciano le vesti. Questo è. Nessun preconcetto di una cazzo di nulla, quindi NO. Non è così.
> L'ironia è un paravento che non funziona a ritroso, mi spiace. *E adesso se fai pure l'offesa alla cazzo di cane perchè non ce la fai TU a mandare giù il rospo rivattene a fare in culo dov'eri*.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> mi pareva, mi sarò sbagliato.


In effetti si, ti sei sbagliato. E molto pure, amico dalle calze sempre in ordine.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti si, ti sei sbagliato. E molto pure, amico dalle calze sempre in ordine.


meglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> meglio.


A me non cambia veramente alcunché, ti dirò. Buon per te, allora.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> questa è la tua *opinione*, è  può essere verace come fallace. e la persona a cui la appiccichi "ti è simpatico passante in buona misura perchè è gay" ha tutto il diritto di risponderti "no, non è così". la tua opinione contro la sua. non vedo il motivo di scaldarsi, ma nemmeno di intestardirsi. le hai detto che è così, lei ti ha detto di non essere d'accordo. punto. e che sarà mai.


Ma c'è qualcosa di più, secondo me. Perché gli interventi di JB su questo argomento sono a depotenziare, sminuire, non ad affermare un'opinione diversa e contraria. Perché ammettere che il nucleo del tuo piacerci è frutto del tuo lavoro, della tua crescita, o farina del tuo sacco per intenderci, e che è questa farina che ci piace tanto, lo porrebbe dinanzi a un confronto. Da evitare (o aggirare) o affrontare, ma sempre confronto, se non altro interiore. Invece, così, sminuendo e riducendo il tutto al tuo essere _ricchione ops _(cit.), ottiene che: 
A) non hai alcun merito, hai solo, tipo, gli occhi di un certo colore o una particolare forma delle gambe, o un timbro di voce, che ne so. Una roba che non ti sei scelto, non vale e chi se ne frega. 
B) il nostro senso citico si fa fottere, tanto a noi piacciono tantissimo i _ricchioni ops_ (cit.), tutti. Sempre. E va bene qualsiasi cosa dicano. Sono tanto pucci pucci e noi adoriamo i pucci pucci.  

Il piccarsi (vedi reazione alla battuta di Sbri sulla gelosia) o l'insistere parossisticamente sempre più esagerando ricade IMHO (OMPP) in questa cosa. Ma le reazioni non vengono tutte solo da qui. Sono giorni che JB sta esagerando, in ogni santissimo 3D, perfino in quello della cucina. C'è chi ci prova a far notare questa cosa tra l'ironia e il leggero sarcasmo. C'è chi tace e fa un giro. C'è chi rimprovera. C'è chi borbotta. E c'è chi sbotta. C'è chi coglie la palla al balzo e rimbalza su tutto. Poi, c'è anche chi ci apre 3D a cavolo usando una scusa a caso, ma quello è un ulteriore differente ambito che avrebbe bisogno, a mio parere, di aiuto professionale, ma, insomma, qui in fondo non c'entra. Ecco. I miei two cents. Personalissimi e opinabili. 

...............................................................
...........................................................


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma c'è qualcosa di più, secondo me. Perché gli interventi di JB su questo argomento sono a depotenziare, sminuire, non ad affermare un'opinione diversa e contraria. Perché ammettere che il nucleo del tuo piacerci è frutto del tuo lavoro, della tua crescita, o farina del tuo sacco per intenderci, e che è questa farina che ci piace tanto, lo porrebbe dinanzi a un confronto. Da evitare (o aggirare) o affrontare, ma sempre confronto, se non altro interiore. Invece, così, sminuendo e riducendo il tutto al tuo essere _ricchione ops _(cit.), ottiene che:
> A) non hai alcun merito, hai solo, tipo, gli occhi di un certo colore o una particolare forma delle gambe, o un timbro di voce, che ne so. Una roba che non ti sei scelto, non vale e chi se ne frega.
> B) il nostro senso citico si fa fottere, tanto a noi piacciono tantissimo i _ricchioni ops_ (cit.), tutti. Sempre. E va bene qualsiasi cosa dicano. Sono tanto pucci pucci e noi adoriamo i pucci pucci.  View attachment 6343
> 
> ...


In merito ai punti a) e b) non ha sfiorato il punto manco per sbaglio. Ho scritto più e più volte che per fare valutazioni e tirare le
somme ci vuole acume ed intuito, e dove vai forte nell'uno difetti nell'altro, scegli tu quale e quale. 
Per il resto non vedo il punto, francamente. Sono giorni che forse leggo più imbecillità del
solito? Può essere, diciamo. Quindi? Rompo il cazzo in ogni thread? Vuoi che me ne vada perchè offendo il sentire comune e sono
troppo politicamente scorretto? Cosa vuoi?


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In merito ai punti a) e b) non ha sfiorato il punto manco per sbaglio. Ho scritto più e più volte che per fare valutazioni e tirare le
> somme ci vuole acume ed intuito, e dove vai forte nell'uno difetti nell'altro, scegli tu quale e quale.
> Per il resto non vedo il punto, francamente. Sono giorni che forse leggo più imbecillità del
> solito? Può essere, diciamo. Quindi? Rompo il cazzo in ogni thread? Vuoi che me ne vada perchè offendo il sentire comune e sono
> *troppo politicamente scorretto*? Cosa vuoi?


no, troppo noiosomiiiii


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque va bene dai, tolgo il disturbo. Se una voce fuori dal coro da così tanto fastidio, forse è meglio che si zittisca una volta per tutte. Tanto per darvi un'idea di quanto poco ci capiate delle persone vi rivelerò che il mio testimone di nozze nonchè uno
dei miei più cari amici è gay. Nulla di trascendentale, per carità ma il cruccio per me non è mai stata la diversità, ma l'omologazione che a voi pare star tanto a cuore in ogni dove. Sta bene così. Ciao a tutti e buona continuazione.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma il motivo per il quale 
dovremmo star qui a discutere di chi ci piace e chi no e perché qual'è?


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma il motivo per il quale
> dovremmo star qui a discutere di chi ci piace e chi no e perché qual'è?



a me piace vanni
tantissimo:singleeye:

:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In merito ai punti a) e b) non ha sfiorato il punto manco per sbaglio. Ho scritto più e più volte che per fare valutazioni e tirare le
> somme ci vuole acume ed intuito, e dove vai forte nell'uno difetti nell'altro, scegli tu quale e quale.
> Per il resto non vedo il punto, francamente. Sono giorni che forse leggo più imbecillità del
> solito? Può essere, diciamo. Quindi? Rompo il cazzo in ogni thread? Vuoi che me ne vada perchè offendo il sentire comune e sono
> troppo politicamente scorretto? *Cosa vuoi?*


.........           Non funziona così! Utilizza l'acume o l'intuito :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

minchia il maligno, voce fuori dal coro...
e poi , sbatte i piedini e scappa


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me piace vanni
> tantissimo:singleeye:
> 
> :rotfl:


a me Monya. ma è per via della y ho un debole per le y :mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> a me Monya. ma è per via della y ho un debole per le y :mrgreen:



hai ragione

vanny:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Io invece vorrei togliere l'allegato del panzone che sballonzola che non era voluto, mi ripugna e non so come toglierlo. Per JB mi spiace, anche se per esagerare esagera.


Missione panzone nudo: fatto


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei togliere l'allegato del panzone che sballonzola che non era voluto, mi ripugna e non so come toglierlo. Per JB mi spiace, anche se per esagerare esagera.


se vai su modifica messaggio non lo modifica? oppure lo concelli?

come non detto. panzone concellato :singleeye: sei efficacissima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Direi che a quanto pare anche tu ci sei arrivata,  e da quando ti conosco è la prima volta che mi sorprendi in maniera negativa sbri, perchè pensavo che lo avessi capito già da tempo.


Claudio, io parto dall'assunto che sbagliamo tutti. Perchè parecchie volte, avendo dato un giudizio su di una persona in base ad un comportamento che per me era sbagliato, poi me ne sono pentita. E non perchè io sia buona, ma perchè so che in noi c'è una parte buona ed una parte cattiva, a volte desideriamo fare del male perchè ne abbiamo ricevuto. Non siamo molto diversi dai bambini in realtà... siamo più ipocriti, ma i meccanismi sono gli stessi. Siamo più repressi nel manifestare quello che proviamo, quello sì. E normalmente siamo più incattiviti. Quindi, in generale, io aspetto a formulare un giudizio su una persona. E in quel giudizio una frase buona ne vale 100 di cattive, un atto generoso vale 100 meschinità. Credo di averlo detto: non sono cattolica ma ho una mia etica, credo di avere dei doveri verso il mio prossimo, tra i quali cercare di comprenderlo prima di appiccicargli delle etichette. Ma... io applico la mia etica nella misura in cui al mio prossimo sta bene. Poi, come si dice dalle mie parti, mi scende la catena e allora gliela do su, molto serenamente. Non aspiro alla beatitudine, perchè non ci credo.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Claudio, io parto dall'assunto che sbagliamo tutti. Perchè parecchie volte, avendo dato un giudizio su di una persona in base ad un comportamento che per me era sbagliato, poi me ne sono pentita. E non perchè io sia buona, ma perchè so che in noi c'è una parte buona ed una parte cattiva, a volte desideriamo fare del male perchè ne abbiamo ricevuto. Non siamo molto diversi dai bambini in realtà... siamo più ipocriti, ma i meccanismi sono gli stessi. Siamo più repressi nel manifestare quello che proviamo, quello sì. E normalmente siamo più incattiviti. Quindi, in generale, io aspetto a formulare un giudizio su una persona. E in quel giudizio una frase buona ne vale 100 di cattive, un atto generoso vale 100 meschinità. Credo di averlo detto: non sono cattolica ma ho una mia etica, credo di avere dei doveri verso il mio prossimo, tra i quali cercare di comprenderlo prima di appiccicargli delle etichette. Ma... io applico la mia etica nella misura in cui al mio prossimo sta bene. Poi, come si dice dalle mie parti, mi scende la catena e allora gliela do su, molto serenamente. Non aspiro alla beatitudine, perchè non ci credo.



Si sbri, comprendo bene quello che hai scritto, e ti fa onore, e direi anche che rispecchia perfettamente la Sbriciolata che tutti conosciamo, una grande donna.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque va bene dai, tolgo il disturbo. Se una voce fuori dal coro da così tanto fastidio, forse è meglio che si zittisca una volta per tutte. Tanto per darvi un'idea di quanto poco ci capiate delle persone vi rivelerò che il mio testimone di nozze nonchè uno
> dei miei più cari amici è gay. Nulla di trascendentale, per carità ma il cruccio per me non è mai stata la diversità, ma l'omologazione che a voi pare star tanto a cuore in ogni dove. Sta bene così. Ciao a tutti e buona continuazione.


Per quel che vale, mai detto né pensato che fossi omofobo. Ho visto che scegli le parole con cura per irritare chi ti ascolta (con variegati e alterni risultati), indipendentemente dall'ambito. _Ricchione ops_ ne era l'esempio, lo citavo appositamente, non a suggerire che.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me piace vanni
> tantissimo:singleeye:
> 
> :rotfl:



si effettivamente Vanni è forte...
sapessi i trucchi che ha usato per conquistare Monya...!


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si effettivamente Vanni è forte...
> sapessi i trucchi che ha usato per conquistare Monya...!


avrà indossato un sacco di y :singleeye:


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> avrà indossato un sacco di y :singleeye:


oppure si sarà fatto passare per gay (che, a ben vedere, ha òa sua bella y pure lui) :singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> oppure si sarà fatto passare per gay (che, a ben vedere, ha òa sua bella y pure lui) :singleeye:


Facile per te parlare ...
giochi in casa:mrgreen:
Ma Monya è traumatizzata ...


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si effettivamente Vanni è forte...
> sapessi i trucchi che ha usato per conquistare Monya...!



ecco vorrei proprio saperli
che faceva vanny?


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2013)

legba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> Dopo aver letto il tuo forum vari concernente la pausa delusione, il tradimento, la separazione e l'inganno, mi piacerebbe molto per aiutarvi a risolvere i vostri problemi vari di coppie, mi alleno riti vudù con rendimenti potenti al emotivo essere così, mi può aiutare a riconquistare il tuo ex un breve periodo di 3 giorni ho anche praticare rituali distanza.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Tebe, dagli il numero di Mattia, magari può fare qualcosa per CAMMMMMEEEEEEELOOOO! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:









:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe...... all'inizio è duro normalmente.... poi continuando rimane sempre duro.....ma non diamo attenzioni al duro o molle, diamo attenzioni a quello che si diventa, delle bestie, dove lo sfogo diventa animalesco, dove tutto ha una sembianza animalesca e devi trattenerti per non esagerare altrimenti chi hai davanti la uccidi. E dove la donna non conta , conta soltanto l'uomo ed il suo godimento atto a venire.
> 
> 
> Aò nelle persone anziane dicono che serve a farlo diventare duro, nelle persone normali, cioè me, serve soltanto, cioè non serve. :mrgreen:



un ventaglio perfavoreeeeeeeeeee.....
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> un ventaglio perfavoreeeeeeeeeee.....
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

